# Update on Ember eating Wellness Core!



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

As some of you may know she has just been switched to Wellness Core Grain Free Small Breed formula. The kibbles are just the right size for her, smallest little pieces I've ever seen. She loves it. She doesn't run everywhere as much and focuses more on eating. I tried to convince mom to put Trigger on it, but she said it is too expensive (It IS a very expensive food)

And it turns out her eating the 1/4 cup last night was actually not so - Grandpa had a red measuring cup and said it was 1/4 cup, but it turns out it's over, almost 1/2 cup. And that's about how much she ate this morning but we put a little in her crate as a snack throughout the day in case she gets hungry.

I am so pleased with this food - the ingredients are much better than those of what Mom wants to feed them.


----------



## postergirl (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you so much for sharing. i had read about the Wellness Core Grain Free formula before. glad your ember is loving it! might have to try it out on Egor.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Its pretty cheap here where im at. A 15lb bag is only 13-15 bucks and it lasts my girls about 2 months! If u look at the other bad foods (pedigree, eukanuba, iams, etc) that are 15lbs they cost only a couple dollars less, might as well buy the higher quality food. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its only $16 at petsmart for the small bag and thats enough to last months here for dexter. hes on wellness core reduced fat and loves it, just bought a new bag yesterday


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're glad to hear Ember likes Wellness Core.

Bella and Lina eat Wellness Core Small Breed and love it. A 4-pound bag costs $14.99 at Pet Supplies Plus and lasts both girls about 1.5 months. Bella weighs 5 pounds and Lina weighs 4.5 pounds.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

EmberLuvu said:


> I tried to convince mom to put Trigger on it, but she said it is too expensive (It IS a very expensive food)


Just remind your mom, courteously, that the money she invests in superior nutrition will save her way more money on vet bills.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear Ember is liking her Wellness Core!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad to hear she is liking it so much!


----------



## postergirl (Jul 31, 2012)

that's great she likes it so much!


----------

